# another fat channel..



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

caught this fatty channel on corn while carpin'.. she was a beast..fightwise..


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Gotta love those spawned out channels


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

did it fight better than your typical carp for that weight?

that's a nice channel cat.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

she? you mean, HE! thats a male


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes only a spawned out Male could have such an ugly swolen head like that. I'd like to get on a few of those right now.


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

Similar thing happened to me last year on the river while carpin'. Ended up catching half a dozen NICE channels, on corn too!


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

the channels are not picky. I catch more channels in the river on cranks/jerkbaits than smallies. I like the ones bw 22-28" (my biggest). They stay low and always splash the heck out of you.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice cat. what kind is it ?


----------



## trophycats (May 28, 2006)

Nice cat. I hope to get into a few of those tonight at Houston Woods.


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice cat.Thats the way it works some time we had carp hiting livers an cats on the corn an power bait.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Dang AK you need to teach me how to catch them cats!!!!!!!!!!!!! BTW nice fish


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

he.. she.. whatever it is, it sure was a beast.. fought like 1 anyways..  
darryl.. heh heh.. i held my mouth just right and he bit my corn.. there, that's my secret..


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

LOL AK I kinda thought you might say sometihng like that You can give me some lessons this weekend on the proper methods.


----------

